# 4K media player



## ruinexplorer (May 1, 2013)

REDRAY player is now available for pre-order. Only $1750! OK, so most of us won't be jumping on this bandwagon soon, but the idea of 4K excites me much more than 3D ever did. Read more here and here. If only they had gone with something other than HDMI.


----------



## museav (May 3, 2013)

4K makes sense in the entertainment market as well as some other specific applications such as home theater, thus the HDMI, but I'm just waiting for all the clients that think their PowerPoint presentations look bad unless they're 4K.


----------



## metti (May 3, 2013)

I'm most excited about 4k because I often have shows with large screens filled with multiple edge blended projectors that have a total resolutions of way over 1080P (sometimes way over 4k). I don't need a 4k playback system since the content is getting presplit in After Effects prior to playback anyway but more 4k playback means that more stuff will be shot with 4K cameras which gives me better source to work with. I'm shooting some stuff for a project next fall on an EOS 1D C and the fact that I can get a high quality 4k camera for just over $500/wk is pretty incredible. I have another project after that which I'm hoping to get a BM Production Camera 4K on. These sorts of technologies are going to become increasingly prevalent in the projection design world and it is because of companies like Red who are helping to push down prices and popularize 4k for home entertainment.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 3, 2013)

This article sums up my questioning of using HDMI at this date. I think the biggest reason is that HDMI is definitely more comsumer oriented, as well as the REDRAY player. I figured that if they wanted to target the pro market as well, they would stay away from HDMI.


----------



## AlexDonkle (May 5, 2013)

Sadly I think HDMI is here for a while still, as HDCP hasn't been loosing any steam (regardless of whether it actually limits any piracy or not). DisplayPort and HDbaseT seems to be what things are slowly moving towards, but neither is very popular as of yet.


----------



## techieman33 (May 5, 2013)

adonkle said:


> Sadly I think HDMI is here for a while still, as HDCP hasn't been loosing any steam (regardless of whether it actually limits any piracy or not). DisplayPort and HDbaseT seems to be what things are slowly moving towards, but neither is very popular as of yet.



Yep, they can't give up coming out with new kinds of cables that they can charge you a 10000% markup on.


----------

